# lost my sd card



## elovadina (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi everyone,
I lost my Sandisk card 8GB. It was inside a little ble wallet handmade with a pair of jeans. There were inside also some lens for iphone. The card contains photo of Hong Kong; Sydney, Melbourne, Great ocean road, Kangaroo island and Red centre. Please contact me if you found it! I travelled around Australia, so I don't know where I lost the card.


----------

